
React Native Bridge – bring your app JavaScript code into Nodejs and test it - salakar
https://github.com/invertase/bridge
======
salakar
Bring your React Native JS code into Node.js and test it mock-free and native
code free. Perfect for React Native module developers.

My primary reasoning behind this project initially came from a personal need
to fully test our react-native-firebase module - we needed an easier way to
test the module end to end with as little effort as possible so that it could
be kept up to date easily without constantly writing native tests code and
have the ability to automate the entire process.

It's been just over a month, several very long nights/weekends and several
iterations of what bridge could be to finally get to a point where I'm
comfortable releasing an early alpha of Bridge. What's great about it is you
now have the ability to setup continuous integration testing for React Native
modules easily just by writing standard JS testing code - it even includes
coverage support using nyc/istanbul.

My secondary reasoning is that there's so many great React Native modules out
there that we've all come to depend on but rarely are they actually tested
because of the difficulty that comes with doing so. Hopefully this will
alleviate this difficulty and bring about an ecosystem of well tested RN
modules.

I will be providing detailed docs, examples and more over the course of the
next few days but would love some early feedback or even thoughts on the whole
process.

